# Electricity Tips



## single1 (Sep 17, 2005)

_Hey,  I got this information off another website and thought I would share it here in case anybody's interested in how to cut your electricity bill down....[/I]

* Maintain your air conditioning equipment with a professional "tune-up" to save you the cost and inconvenience of a breakdown during the hottest days! Clean or replace filters monthly. For central air conditioning systems, make sure the Seasonal Energy Efficiency Ratio (SEER) is 12 or higher. 

*Ceiling fans provide additional cooling and better circulation, enabling you to raise the thermostat and cut down on air conditioning costs. 

* Turn off everything not in use: lights, TVs, computers. 

* Cut your air conditioning load, reduce pollution, and fight your local "heat island" effect by planting leafy trees and vines around your home  and installing reflective tiles on your roof and adequate  insulation in your atticwhich can often reach temperatures of 115 degrees or higher! 

*Close blinds or shades on the south- and west-facing windows of the house during the day or install shading devices such as trellises or awnings. 

* A programmable thermostat  automatically coordinates indoor climates with your daily and weekend patterns, increasing home comfort and reducing energy waste. And you don't have to "remember" to turn the air conditioner off when you won't be home. 

*Shift energy-intensive tasks, laundry and dishwashing, to off-peak energy demand hours nights and weekends, and remember to do full loads. 

*Consider safer, more efficient touchiere lamps  over popular halogen touchiere lamps which can CAUSE FIRES, according to the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission. While relatively inexpensive to purchase, they are expensive to operate. 

* Just replace your four most used 100-watt incandescent bulbs  with four comparable 23-watt compact fluorescent bulbs to save $108 over three years. If all U.S. households did the same, we'd save as much energy as is produced by 30 power plants annually._


----------



## fixitright (Sep 23, 2005)

I just wanted to say those a great tips you posted.  Common sense goes a long way!


----------

